# Illinois Hay Market Report as of Jan 6, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of Jan 6, 2011

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales
unless otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton.
This report was based on the sale of 3635 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was moderate to good, as sales activity was
moderate, with prices mostly steady. Cold temperatures and winter like
conditions improved demand for hay last month. Interest improved slightly
from all feeding sectors, with some dairy producers making some year end
purchases. Other buyers were interested in building inventory for the
winter months, whether it was for beef cattle, sheep, goats, or horses.
Decisions are still to be made by some hay producers concerning crop plans
for 2011 season. Some producers are weighing the idea of higher prices
for corn and soybeans as opposed to producing hay. Demand for wheat straw
remained very good, with very light supplies. Some buyers are surprised
by the higher prices for wheat straw, but agree that supplies are more
difficult to locate.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was moderate with prices mostly
steady. Demand was moderate with moderate offerings. Straw prices were
steady, with good demand and light offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200,
big squares 165-180; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 145-165 in big squares,
110-145 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 90-120 in big squares,
90-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60 in big squares, 40-60
in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-180, 150-175 in big squares; Good Mix
140-150, 140-160 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120,
90-125 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility 40-60, 60-80 in big
squares, 40-60 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-160; 150 in big squares;
Good Grass 120-140,125-130 in big squares and 55-80 in big rounds; Fair
Grass 80-100, 100-125 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Utility
40-60, 60-80 for big squares and 50 in big rounds. Straw prices were
3.00-4.00 per bale in small squares, 150-200 per ton in small squares,
with large squares 95-135, and big rounds at 80-90.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were moderate, with prices mostly
steady. Demand was moderate with moderate offerings. Straw prices were
steady, with good demand and light offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200,
165-180 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 140-160, 130-155 in big squares,
100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 80-100, 55-60 in big rounds, 75-120
in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60-80 in big squares, and 40-55
in big rounds. Premium Mix 170-180, 140-160 in big squares; Good Mix
140-160, 110-140 in big squares, 100-110 in big rounds; Fair Mix 80-100,
100 in big squares, 75-85 in big rounds; Utility Mix 40-60, 40-55 in big
rounds. Premium Grass 120-160, 130 in big squares, 100 in big rounds;
Good Grass 120-140, 100-120 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds; Fair
Grass 80-100, 65-80 in big squares and 50-60 in big rounds; Utility 40-60,
60-65 in big squares, 45-50 in big rounds. Straw prices were 3.00-4.00
per bale, 150-200 per ton in small squares and 85-120 in big squares
and 60-90 in big rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was moderate
with moderate demand, and prices were mostly steady. Straw prices were
steady, with very good demand and light offerings. Premium Alfalfa was
180-220, 165-175 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 140-180, 140-160 in big
squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 80-100, 100-125 big squares,
75-85 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 40-60, 60-80 in big squares and
40-60 in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-200, 140-160 big squares; Good Mix
150-180, 125-140 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120,
90-125 in big squares, 70-85 in big rounds; Utility Mix 40-60, 40-50 in
big rounds. Premium Grass 140-160, 100-120 in big squares; Good Grass
110-140, 120 in big squares, 80-85 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80-100,
45-60 in big rounds, 80 in big squares; Utility Grass 40-60, 30-50 in
big rounds. Straw was 3.00-4.00 per bale; 105-130 per ton in big squares,
70-90 in big rounds and 150-200 in small squares.

=======================================================================
Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more
than 10% grass)

Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula.
**TDN calculated using the western formula.
Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect
feeding value. Values based on 100 % dry matter (TDN showing both 100%
& 90%). Guidelines are to be used with visual appearance and intent of
sale (usage).
=======================================================================
Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines

Quality Crude Protein Percent
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Low Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding
value. Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price
or value more than testing results.
=======================================================================
Hay Quality Designations physical descriptions:

Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra
leafy. Factors indicative of very high nutritive content.
Hay is excellent color and free of damage.

Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in
grass hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of
a high nutritive content. Hay is green and free of damage.

Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes
and early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed,
free of damage other than slight discoloration.

Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in
grass hays, moderate or below leaf content, and generally
coarse stemmed. Hay may show light damage.

Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes
or mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category
could include hay discounted due to excessive damage and heavy
weed content or mold.
=======================================================================
Source: USDA-IL Dept of AG Market News Springfield, IL 217-782-4925


----------

